# Here's the original "Rat-Rod"



## sm2501

Fully customizable JR Alexander Rocket bike, Paris TX.


----------



## jwm

You gotta' love that battery pack. And considering the state of the "D" cell then, it's nothing short of a miracle that the thing even exists. Is that your bike? I've seen pictures, but never seen a real one live, and in person.

JWM


----------



## sm2501

jwm said:


> You gotta' love that battery pack. And considering the state of the "D" cell then, it's nothing short of a miracle that the thing even exists. Is that your bike? I've seen pictures, but never seen a real one live, and in person.
> 
> JWM




Yep, thats mine. Still a work in progress.


----------



## Dr. Tankenstein

WOW! There's a LOT going on on that bike! What a work of art, could easily go steampunk with it.

Cheers!
Dr. T


----------



## tony d.

I have an original front  chain ring for your bike


----------



## chitown

Love those "snake belly" carlisle sidewall tires!!!


----------



## mason_man

I like that miller chain guard.What color are you going with it?


----------

